# cobra ink icc profiles for Epson WF-7110



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Just received my ink and new printer a few minutes ago, went to Cobras site and I have to REQUEST the ICC profiles!!! It's Friday afternoon and they are closed!!! I have the refillable cartridges and the ink code is CS/4. Can anyone point me to where I can get the profile so I don't have to wait until Monday!
Appreciate any help.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

They should still be open they don't close till 5pm cst.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Sstraley01 said:


> They should still be open they don't close till 5pm cst.


I've tried calling both numbers...one number no answer the other 877 number says closed...that was at 10 till 4 my time. Must have left for the weekend already. I just don't understand why they do it this way, they should have at least sent the profile with the ink????


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

When I got mine almost a year ago you just went on their site under profiles and downloaded it but i see they don't have that option anymore. Must have run into problems. I feel your pain having a new toy and can't even play with it now..


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Try this:
http://www.cobraink.com/Color Control/profiles.htm


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Sstraley01 said:


> When I got mine almost a year ago you just went on their site under profiles and downloaded it but i see they don't have that option anymore. Must have run into problems. I feel your pain having a new toy and can't even play with it now..


Yeah, it sucks big time. I saw on the you tube video he says he did that because people were using the profile for other inks and not his....that being said, since I bought the inks and cartridges from HIM....you think it would have been with the shipment?.....just frustrated....


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Outbreak! You saved my day!!! and weekend!


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad to help out! Nothing like getting a new toy and not being able to play with it!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

outbreak said:


> Glad to help out! Nothing like getting a new toy and not being able to play with it!


Thanks, but guess what, went to fill the cartridges and ha ha...no 50ml syringe to purge the cartridge of air and let that little round reservoir fill up like the video shows....just the 4 little 5ml for the ink. went to CVS and wally mart but no luck. even tried a 2 cycle oil mixing tool but no go...way too big to fit in the cartridge hole...gonna call it a night and try Home Depot in the morning...*sigh* just a small inconvenience compared to no profiles!


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Good Luck! Hope you find something today. I have that machine, waiting for my ink to arrive though. I'm so anxious too! LOL! Can't wait! If you lived next door, I'd help you out if my ink was here.  I know that I ordered one with my sublimation ink and cartridges. Patience, I gotta get some!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

lilsuz said:


> Good Luck! Hope you find something today. I have that machine, waiting for my ink to arrive though. I'm so anxious too! LOL! Can't wait! If you lived next door, I'd help you out if my ink was here.  I know that I ordered one with my sublimation ink and cartridges. Patience, I gotta get some!


Thanks lilsuz, just a heads up, I've gone to HEB, WalMart, Michaels, Home Depot, CVS, Walgreens, AutoZone, Dollar General and a couple more and NO luck so far. Found a couple on Amazon but it will take a few days to get here. Tried rigging up a Flavor Injector I bought in desperation...still trying to make a tip that will go inside the cartridge and seal off well enough to work.
I sent a message to Richard about the 50 ML syringe not being with the ink and cartridges and this was his reply and I quote...
"You will need a 30 or 50 mL syringe first time you feel them they don't come with the cartridges because a lot of people already have the syringe."
Hmmmm I'm well over 50 and have never owned or had use for one of these so no, I don't already have one. second I would have much rather paid a few bucks more for one to be included than having just spent over 4 hours driving around and searching to no avail. Hmmm, wonder where "a lot of people" got theirs from? I can't find them. sorry for venting so much but this is crazy to me...
Signed
Frustrated


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if this will help you or not...


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

With refillable cartridges, I have never had to do anything other than fill the cartridges. With my CIS system I had to pull the ink through which left air pockets which were a pain. As long as the vent cap is off when you put your ink in you shouldn't have a problem. If it looks like you have an air pocket, use a fine tip tool like a paperclip and push up into the cartridges once you have broken the seal with by placing it in the printer. Do not break the seal by poking it. Some cartridges have a spring loaded plunger that prevents the ink from just pouring out when it is out (some don't trust me I know). By pressing up on this plunger and with the vent cap off, if there is any air it should work its way up to the vent. I repeat that I have never had to do this. I just fill and load. 

With both the fill cap off and the vent cap off, there really should be no way to get an air pocket. Air pockets are generally formed in CIS systems because the vent is way back at the tank and not right there at the cartridge. I just looked up the cartridges for your printer and they have a fill and a vent just like my R230 and my 1400. Can't see where it would be any different.


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, about getting a syringe... I'm wondering if a craft store like Michael's or Joann's might have them. Also, perhaps a beauty supply place? Just a guess! Thinking of things that will be opened on Sunday. You sound determined enough that you may just figure it out! Hope so! I understand you are just venting, because you are anxious. But I have to say, you will find Richard and staff extremely helpful and generous in the long run. I think I have been dealing with them over 2 years now?? My first shipment of ink was stolen, shipped United States Post Office. It was not insured, so I was pretty upset. I called Cobra and Ashley shipped another package straight out to me, no problems. I really can't say enough good things about Richard and staff. It will all work out and you will find them to be fantastic at supporting you and whatever you purchase from them. Good luck!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

lilsuz said:


> Well, about getting a syringe... I'm wondering if a craft store like Michael's or Joann's might have them. Also, perhaps a beauty supply place? Just a guess! Thinking of things that will be opened on Sunday. You sound determined enough that you may just figure it out! Hope so! I understand you are just venting, because you are anxious. But I have to say, you will find Richard and staff extremely helpful and generous in the long run. I think I have been dealing with them over 2 years now?? My first shipment of ink was stolen, shipped United States Post Office. It was not insured, so I was pretty upset. I called Cobra and Ashley shipped another package straight out to me, no problems. I really can't say enough good things about Richard and staff. It will all work out and you will find them to be fantastic at supporting you and whatever you purchase from them. Good luck!


That's good to know, I've read both pros and cons about them but ultimately decided to give them a try. If this would have happened on a weekday and I could call the next morning it probably would have been different since I had planned it all out to be able to produce this weekend. (not enough hours in the day anymore) So long story short, after many, many hours of searching and trials and tribulation I finally succeeded this morning.
Pic 1 was the insanity of trying to make a flavor injector and 2 cycle oil mixer work...then my neighbor suggested a feed store and I had a petsmart around the corner...I bought the 35cc oral syringe. it's tip was waaay too big so I covered very heavily the tip end of the oral syringe with GOOP (2nd picture) and seated the smaller one on top and let dry overnight. The pic shows what it looks like and crude as it is, it worked, just had to do the pumping action slow and deliberate about 3 - 4 times to get the priming done. also do not do like in the video (with this set up anyway) and let the cartridge be straight up and down. I wasn't getting anywhere that way and so I tilted at an angle and it started working. So, the cartridges are in the printer now and they are recognized so I'm going to finish setting it up and get back to work. Thanks all for the support and I hope what I found out might help someone else.


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Cool, glad you got it going! Now have fun! BTW, I only use the profile for fabrics (I can't remember what it's named). It works best on everything I've tried so far.


----------



## SunState (Mar 5, 2014)

You should get a Gold Star for Perseverance & Ingenuity!!!


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Doctor Larry,

Very impressive! Yay! So glad you got the beast pumping ink, can't wait to see what you make in the way of tee shirts. However, I must say... From your photos it looks like a Bad Day at the Vet! LOL.

Hopefully no Dogs, Cats or Turkeys were harmed.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

lilsuz said:


> Doctor Larry,
> 
> Very impressive! Yay! So glad you got the beast pumping ink, can't wait to see what you make in the way of tee shirts. However, I must say... From your photos it looks like a Bad Day at the Vet! LOL.
> 
> Hopefully no Dogs, Cats or Turkeys were harmed.


LoL...no animals were injured or exploited in my quest for a non-medicinal syringe! Now, I cannot say as much for the snakes and bulldog on the first print!
I will have to do some tweaking with the profile, this was the one for aluminum, like outbreak said I will try without as well to see where it takes me.
Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, that's cool! Thanks for sharing your outcome! Pretty darned good for your first result. Love it. I hope to be doing the same when my Cobraink package arrive. I have a couple dozen mugs left from my sublimation work a couple years ago.


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Be sure to put the mugs in water as soon as you take them out of the heat press. This stops the sublimation process and keeps sharp lines.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

outbreak said:


> Be sure to put the mugs in water as soon as you take them out of the heat press. This stops the sublimation process and keeps sharp lines.


Just another take on that, I used to do it that way years ago and had a lot of cracks and hairline spider webbing that you couldn't see until you started drinking coffee. I read somewhere, I think here that the best way was to put Immediately in front of a fan and let cool that way. I have had no problems other than having to wait a few minutes for them to cool down and no more cracks. The water I used was just a bit cooler than room temperature. So Outbreak, you don't have any cracking issues submerging in water? what brand of mug do you buy?


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

I haven't had a problem yet! I get all my mugs from Conde - it only takes them one day to ship to me.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

outbreak said:


> I haven't had a problem yet! I get all my mugs from Conde - it only takes them one day to ship to me.


That's where I get mine also...FYI this is what I read before on dipping in water.....

*"The Right Way To Cool*
I hear many suppliers telling customers to quench the unwrapped mug immediately in water. This practice invites disaster down the road. Back in the day of softer coatings and lower transfer temperatures, I was guilty of this bad habit. The softer coatings allowed the dyes to continue sublimating (into the air) if the temperature wasn’t lowered rapidly. The solution was to dunk them in warm water to stop the process. In my defense, I would “ring” the quenched mugs with a metal object to check to see if the mug body was intact. A cracked body makes a muffled thunk rather than a nice ring.
As coatings got harder and transfer temperatures got higher, I could hear occasional pings and pops when the mugs were quenched and found a much higher percentage of thunks when ringing the mugs. I studied the mugs closer (out comes that magnifying glass again) and found that almost every quenched mug (even those that ring true) had hairline fractures in the glaze. The cracks can widen over time, and the cracks on the inside of the mug will stain over time and look like spider webs. The cracks are hardest to see on the outside of the mug because the coating bridges the cracks. If you don’t believe me, test it yourself. Quench a 400 degree mug in room temperature water. Pour some shoe dye inside the mug and use a cloth to rub the dye all around the inside of the mug, or better yet, let an inch or so of dye sit in the bottom of the mug overnight.
The right way to cool a mug is to use a fan. The fastest way to cool a mug with a fan is to angle the fan down at about a forty-five degree angle. The air will rush by the sides and displace the air inside the mug, cooling it to the touch in just a few minutes.
There you have it—the right way to transfer a mug. And when you have problems, there is a right way to troubleshoot.
Walk away from the problem for a few minutes.
Look carefully at what may have changed.
If it’s a color issue, too much or too little, look at the transfer paper to see how much ink is left and if the color of the paper itself looks normal. Oven elements do go bad, and it is possible to forget to set the oven to convection mode.
If it’s a wrinkle issue, check the mug for excessive taper and make sure you sized and taped the transfer properly.
If it’s an absence of color somewhere, check the sides of the mug with a straight edge for excessive dip and make sure the mug wrap didn’t hit one side of the handle while tightening.
If one side of the mug is darker than the other, make sure you left adequate space between the mugs for air flow.
If you quenched the mugs and your customer complains of stains or the handle falling off, I told you so."

From: The Right Way To Sublimate A Mug | A&E


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

I can definitely see the reasoning. I'm going to check some of my misprints with dye. 

Thanks!


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

There are some great tips here on doing mugs. Thank you! I do remember having some handles come off. Must use the fan instead when I do mugs again!


----------

